# SumBeach35's 2020 Lawn Journal, now with Toro GM Flex 21



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

*Location:* Rochester, NY. Finger Lakes region of Western NY
Turf types: Front is an old school northern mix. Back is a JG BBU with Scotts PRG added.

*2020 plan:*
-XGRN will be main source of N. Supplemental AMS/K/S to correct pH and low nutrients.
- Subert NPK D10+ peptides at low to medium rate 
- Spring backyard reno section will be attempted. Seeding with Scott's PRG AND remaining JG BBU from reno last fall
-Preventative fungicide plan will be implemented
- Anuew PGR will be used at high rate to help control top growth and hopefully damage any poa A and T present.

*Winter:*
We had an interesting winter. #1 for snowfall for cities over 100k with 87.4 inches. Frequent snow melts prevented most snow mold from forming. No snow mold prevention was applied.

*Soil test*:




*2/26*
Backyard reno update after snow melt. Mild snow mold present.



*3/9*
Yard cleanup and rough grading with lanscape rake of spring reno section


*3/25*
Spot sprayed speedzone and tricopyr on wild garlic in the yard.


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

*3/26* started out with just another raking during a nice day but went FULL SEND. JG BBU and Scotts PRG seeded. This area and overseeded the fall reno. Raked it in twice. Applied half rate of XSTART and watered in.

Hoping the early start will lead to good roots before summer







This is the next weeks weather. Tenacity will go down in the morning before i water.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Did you use Tenacity?


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

Chris LI said:


> Did you use Tenacity?


 Yes, i applied Tenacity at the 4 oz/A rate over the whole 2100 sq ft backyard.


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

*3/27:* applied Tenacity at 4 oz/A and watered in

*3/28:* rained on and off. Temps warmed up

*3/29* seed visible in some areas. Raked back in and them topped whole reno area with 6.6 Cu Ft of peat moss. Several areas were very hard and compacted. Applied Air-8 via hose end sprayer to bare dirt areas. Dampened all peat moss to hold it down with the high winds present after the front passed through this afternoon.

Visible seed. To dark for after pictures


----------



## drob14 (Oct 16, 2019)

Looking good! I'm excited to see the germination!


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

drob14 said:


> Looking good! I'm excited to see the germination!


Me too, but forecast changed and now it might still be a bit longer.


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

*4/2:* First mow of the season. Triple cut to get a uniform cut, minor scalping in the worst high spots.







Even some baby stripes present.


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

4/4: I applied Prodiamine on the front yard.

Temps have been too low to see any germination yet. Hoping temps warm up soon so it can get going


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

*4/10:* Snowing



*4/11:* Mowed, XGRN(2019) & Subvert NPK D10+ peptides applied in front, peptides only on backyard.

Germination on the small patch repair section of the front parkway. North facing backyard reno may just be germinating but not enough widespread to call it official.



Seed down was : 3/26/2020

Front yard



Backyard


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

4/19: seed update

Front patch repair(south facing, 4/11 germiniation)

Backyard reno (north facing, 4/12-4/14)


Very slow progress, temperatures have been lower than needed for germination. 4 days last week of night time low temps under 32* and luckily soil temps stayed above 32*. Understandably, it seems a bit stunted. Definitely had some seed and peat moss movement during an unexpected heavy rain storm.

One more week until the next application of Subvert NPK D10+ peptides.

Hoping temps start warming up so seedlings take off.


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

*4/24:* Back: mow, sprayed AMS @ 0.125lb N/K and 1 oz/K D10+ peptides on the backyard reno. Watered in immediately.






Starting to see germination in even the shadiest area. As temps creep up over the next week or two, i expect to the results. Definitely expect some seed movement from a heavy rain 1 week ago.

Front: Mow, sprayed AMS 0.25lb N/K and 1 oz/K D10+ peptides. Hand watered.

0.5 - 0.75 inches of rain expected in the next day or two.

Bonus:

My mothers yard is getting Carbon-X drunk.


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

*5/4:*

Front: mow, applied Anuew 0.37 Oz/M, FEature 1 oz/M. Fescue going to seed, largest Poa A spot shown to be able to see response from Anuew.









Back: Mow, XGRN 3LB/M, applied Anuew 0.37 Oz/M, FEature 1 oz/M, Tenacity 4 oz/A. Spring seeding area only recieved XGRN 3lb/M, Tenacity 4 oz/M.







Spring seeding area appears to have some possible orchard grass coming up. Hand pulled




Spring reno update


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

:thumbup:


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

Powhatan said:


> :thumbup:


Thanks


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

5/8: mow. Anuew has really taken effect. 4 days after application and maybe cut 1/8"off. Seed heads are still present and that may be the only downside to the application. Will take a while to get the stalks out of the lawn. 
Good effect from FEature.


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

*5/11:* spring reno update

Slow going as temps dropped again the last few days, even had some snow flying on5/9.



Plan is to do some spot seeding just as the weather warms up for the weekend on some bare spots and where the dog has peed on the seedlings.

Ordered 7 blade Earthwise 16" manual reel to keep backyard reno areas at 0.5 - 1".


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

*5/12:* Mow, trim, blow front yard. Dropped HOC on front side yard parkway to prepare for a upcoming test plot. Spot seeded the backyard spring reno section bare spots.











Picked up supplies. Found a local source of potassium acetate 0-0-25. Definitely need to see if they can work with me on price for the next purchase.


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

*5/13:* Mow backyard. Dropped HOC and bagged the 1st mow in the spring reno section to clean up debris to prepare for manual reel mower arrival on 5/14.

Applied 0.13lb/N UMAXX Urea & 0.25lb/K Potassium Acetate on front yard and then watered in.







Tonight should be the last cold night, low of 35, and then temps begin to become more apring like.

Cant wait to see the response to more seasonal temperatures and also reel mowing. Goal HOC for the backyard and front test plot section will be 0.5-1.0" depending on grade/level limitations. Hopeful to stay around 0.75".


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

*5/14:* My Earthwise 7 blade reel mower came in today, so i promptly converted the backyard renovation area's to reel low, as well as a test plot section for some products that will be arriving in the next week or so. HOC is 0.5". Can't wait to see how this evolves going forward.

Also can't wait to see how the Anuew effects the Poa A at this HOC. The front section i raked out with the Groundskeepers 2 rake, blew debris out of it and them kept cutting in seemingly every direction.









I didn't realize just how thin it was, until its at 0.5" HOC.

Hoping we don't get the expected rainfall they are calling for. I want the last bit of spot seeding i did to germinate and take off.


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

Luckily we only received an 1" of rain and not the 4" the were predicting.

*Free piece of Sod update:*
*5/15:* 

*5/21:*



The splash of peptides i added to the gallon of water on 5/14 are working well. Its not rooted down yet but its definitely responding. Considering the location i chose for it, i expect it to struggle.

*Spring reno update:*

Progressing along well. It seems to be responding well to the reel mowing at 0.5" HOC. Daily mowing when possible. Will be transitioning slowly to longer duration waterings








*Front yard:* 
*5/20:* Picked up a new 2020 Honda HRN216VKA, straight shaft trimmer, straight shaft edger, bed redefiner

Stihl KM131R went in for warranty service d/t stalling after full throttle use.

The extra straight shaft trimmer attachment was used for this, cant wait!!!



Great first cut from the Honda, can't wait for the seed heads to be gone.





*5/21:* XGRN 3lb/M


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

Been super busy with a job change and in th4 lawn as well and haven't made time to update the journal.

Overall I'm very happy with the progress the reno sections have made even with some tip burn from a Fert/fungicide app. Been very dry, maybe 0.25" of rain in the past 14 days with consistent temps above 80. Several days with heat index of 90-100° almost caused the front lawn to go dormant with my lack of watering.

*HOC update:*

Front main and parkway- struggling to get to 3"
Front side yard: 2"
Front side yard parkway: 0.5" manual reel mowed











Caught some leaf spot very early when I noticed some mycelium and applied fungicides. Switched up watering frequency since then.


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

4th of July mow job after spraying Anuew, Subvert MFT, & fungicides last night

4th of July mow job https://imgur.com/gallery/g0fnru9


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

*7/18* Lawn has handled the heat well this summer. Ive settled on a 2.5" HOC and may drop it back down to 1.5" - 2" for fall. Currently overdue for another app of Anuew, Soaker Plus and XGRN.









Scotts Sunny mix pure KBG seed in a pot. Had germination in 3 days in the summer heat. I water it twice a week with a solution of Subvert MFT & FFF at 0.25oz each /gallon. Otherwise its just watered daily right now. The center had better germination but was damaged by a squirrel.


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

3lbs/M app going down in the morning, so here is some before pictures. Taken 630pm, overcast sky with rain showers about an hour ago


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

That's looking great! I saw it was supposed to be pretty hot that way today.


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

rob13psu said:


> That's looking great! I saw it was supposed to be pretty hot that way today.


Yes, it was 87 with 74% humidity with a dewpoint of 70 today. Brief rain shower but wasnt measurable. Temp drops over the next 5 days.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Looks great. This is the first I have seen your journal..


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

Stuofsci02 said:


> Looks great. This is the first I have seen your journal..


Thanks, ive been a bit sporadic with posting. New unit i work on at the hospital, taking care of my mothers lawn and selling FEature has left me putting the posting on the backburner.


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

7/30: two days post BAXANCE app at 3lb/M

Pre cut


Post cut












Pictures taken at 600pm. Lighting wasn't great but still like the results so far


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

*8/2:* 2.5" HOC, 5 days post BAXANCE app at 3lb/M


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Looking very healthy :thumbup:


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

Decided to reno the front yard parkway that i was using as a reel low test section.

This is 2 days after Glyphosate app. 


Plan is to level with topsoil and compost after using sunjoe scarifier. It will fallow for a week or so after that and seed down will be 8/22-8/23 or 8/29-8/30 depending on the forecast. Gly, Tenacity and Xstart at seed down.

Seed will be straight KBG. Either 365ss from MTN View seeds, or KBG blend from Seed Superstore.


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

Pre level 


Pre flood


Post 1" rainfall


Seed goes down Tuesday

8/15: dropped HOC to 1.5" in back, 2" out front. Sprayed fungicide for possible LS, and 0.1 ln N from AMS for potential DS.

1" of rain this morning.


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

1" of rain the other day and lingering showers sunday kept it too wet and someone drove through the area as my driveway is the first on the block and people are always turning around in it.



Due to the this and the fact that the 0.5 yd's topsoil i used to level were so much more clay like that my native soil i decided to till it up to mix them and also added compost to regain level and prepare the seeding surface

Before tilling


After tilling


Mountain View Seeds 365SS KBG. 8 oz over 150sq ft


Tilled, leveled, Xstart, and sprayed with tenacity, gly, FFF, MFT


Area marked off


Heres to hoping this germinates around day 7.


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

Storms rolled through with a lot of thunder and lightning and put down about an inch of rain. Street looked like a river at 240.

Today is day 7 after seed down on the 365SS and we have germination!!



Very pleased to see the germination. Sand/Compost layer mostly washed out but i was convinced the seed was gone


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

Got an awesome deal on a Toro GM Flex 21. Cant wait to let it loose on the Front yard and hopefully the KBG Reno


Winter/Spring projects will be: 
8 blade reel
High HOC bedknife
Bearings and belts
LED lights
Paint??


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

Dropped HOC to 1.5" with the rotary and then pulled a Larry Enticer and just sent it. HOC unknown but somehwere around 1". Has the High HOC extensions from R&R.

First ever reel stripes


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

Checked HOC using what i had until i make a proper HOC bar. Showed to be at 20mm even though previous owner said at 1" or more.

Post scalp mow followed by a stress reducing spray. Noticed a difference is a short amount of time but could have just been angle of the sun.

934


1155



Tank mix consisted of:
0.1 lb/N UMAXX Urea
0.1 lb/N AMS
2 oz D10+
3 oz MFT
2 oz FEature

Backyard is at 2.5" and looking good. Considering keeping it here for the fall.



Fall N blitz will start soon on the front and back using bi-weekly XGRN at 0.2 lb/N minus the 365SS KBG section, which ill spoon feed starting next weekend. Plan is for bi-weekly rotation of triple 20 or AMS at 0.1 lb/N eith Subvert FFF

Back will stay under regulation. Front will go out to allow recovery from scalp and allow acclimation to going reel low


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

Day 14


Applied FFF @ 256oz/A or 8 oz/M and D10+ @ 2 oz/M last night. Weekly apps of FFF will continue.

First app of 20-20-20 will go down at day 21


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

Everything is looking great!


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

Zcape35 said:


> Everything is looking great!


Thanks. Trying to stay patient with my KBG reno


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

Got in a mow at 3/4" before work today. Still has a lot of recovering to do. 




XGRN will go down soon to aid recovery. PGR is at 593 GDD, so the limited rebound from Anuew should be ending. Daily to every 2 day mowings will continue.


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

Day 16 after seed down, 9 DAG, and i see some plants at what looks like second tiller stage.

20-20-20 going down at 0.125 Ib this weekend


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

18 DAS, 11 DAG 


Another app of Subvert FFF coming up this weekend. Plan is to apply 20-20-20 in 7 days after first cut


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

*9/5*





Dropped HOC in the back to 2"





Put down last app of BAXANCE at 3 lbs/M


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

Day 22- a bit disappointed with the progress, spot/over seeded at day 21. Sprayed FFF and D10+. Definitely had better progress before the heat we had. The heat, along with wind must have caused enough watering issues with the oscillating sprinkler.



Slow progress on the front yard. Still at 0.75" baby reel stripes present. Still a lot of recovery remains.


Backyard is enjoying the BAXANCE app and 2" HOC.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@SumBeach35 I think you should do more seeds.


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

g-man said:


> @SumBeach35 I think you should do more seeds.


I did. On tuesday i dropped more seed on the whole area.


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

*9/14:* 27 DAS, 20 DAG. 1st cut with the Earthwise 7 blade reel. The overseed/spot seed still hasnt germinated but the temps have been low.









After 0.5" HOC







Extended forecast is quite cool. Not sure those seeds i dropped 6 days ago will be germinating anytime soon.




Thinking the Peters 20-20-20 will go down sunday before the temps rise again. Rate will be low at 0.125 lb/N/K.

Bonus backyard mow between rain storms from Sunday. Picture was taken in the rain


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I'm just thinking out loud, what about a 5g bucket of warm (75F not hot) water from the house into the soil in the am? Just to warm it up after the cool Saturday night. Just a crazy idea.


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

g-man said:


> I'm just thinking out loud, what about a 5g bucket of warm (75F not hot) water from the house into the soil in the am? Just to warm it up after the cool Saturday night. Just a crazy idea.


Not a bad idea, could use the sprayer or watering can to put it down


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

*9/15:* Mow, edge, blow.





Accidentally dropped the HOC to 1.5" but i'd say it's a happy accident.



Dropped XGRN @ 3 lb/N per M

*Reno update:*
Seeing a few baby grass from the overseed this evening. Expecting to see more tomorrow and Thursday on this brief warm up we have coming


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

Looking good! These temperatures are ridiculous. It was 40 degrees this morning!


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

rob13psu said:


> Looking good! These temperatures are ridiculous. It was 40 degrees this morning!


I know, but thats upstate NY. I'm just hoping we don't get some random frost/freeze events too early.


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

Last mow at 1.5" HOC. Scalping more areas than i'd prefer with this direction chance.





Mowed front as well, due to time and sun angle, pics werent taken. Charity mow in the morning before spraying.

Reno update: overseed has germinated, so maintaing the holding pattern on the Peters 20-20-20. I did apply some Xstart over the area for a bit of NPK.


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

Reno update:

9/2: 32 DAS, 2nd mow. Seedlings in the bare areas in pout stage.





Peters 20-20-20 With Subvert FFF or MFT starts Tuesday at 14 days after overseeding

Did a lot of landscaping work at my mother house and added a bed at my house as well.

Made the Wife happy to finally have a place to get the fall decor up without being on the lawn. Tri-color mums, black mulch.



@g-man gave me some tips to improve cut quality on the Flex 21 for the last month of mowing since a full overhaul will happen. Adjusting reel to bedknife at next cut to see if it helps.


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

FIrst stripes on the 365SS Reno area using the Flex 21 to roll it. It definitely loved the Peters 20-20-20 and FEature app. Will continue weekly liquid fertilizer through first freeze.


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

Before manual reel mow at 0.5"

After overcast

After sunny

Backyard 2" HOC


Sprayed Peters, FEature, Subvert MFT, Soaker Plus on whole yard. Backyard also received its weekly dose of XGRN. Watered in. Rain expected tomorrow and Wednesday, unsure of the amount predicted.


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

Made a DIY striper for the Honda HRN216VKA since having to bail on Reel mowing this season. 
$15 total cost. 


Results- only one pass









2" HOC front and back

*Reno update*

Made the mistake of combining Peters and Soaker plus. Result was tip burn on the whole yard but most severe on the reno. I imagine i burned some of the small grass from the overseed. Lesson learned.

Before manual reel mow


After- 0.5" manual reel mow


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

Day 46 after seed down


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

That is going to fill in awesome.


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

Zcape35 said:


> That is going to fill in awesome.


Thanks, I'm trying to stay patient. Waiting for the time where it starts to darken up. Compared to the seeding i did at my neighbors house, its very light green.


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

*365ss Reno*

52 DAS, 45 DAG







Spread XGRN tonight before some rain tomorrow. Watered it in lightly.


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

Stripes update on the reno. Flex 21 is a great roller. 0.5" HOC using the manual reel

48 DAG


Pre rain mow job. 2" HOC


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

This is looking great man!

Do you think the front lawn responded well the Feature. Have your package still sitting unopened.

Thinking about spraying it this week just checking with you first.


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

@SumBeach35 looks awesome man, also the feature I grabbed from your store works great!


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Di3soft said:


> @SumBeach35 looks awesome man, also the feature I grabbed from your store works great!


Well here is a second reno-er that used FEature on their reno.

What application rate did you use? Did you have to mix it with warm water?


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

@JerseyGreens i did label rate of 2oz per k plus .5lbs of N per k and some CA to lower the ph. Worked awesome

And yea mixed with warm water


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

One thing to consider is the iron and phosphorus don't always play well together, so id say spray separately but the FEature has a great micro package and it will be beneficial to the reno. The dark green wont really kick in for most renovations until spring anyway, so that wont be the main reason to apply FEature right now. It can help a bit with color though.

@JerseyGreens 
@Di3soft


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

53 DAG







Hand pulled some Poa A and applied Peters 20-20-20 & FEature.

Double wide stripes on this cool fall day



Sun poked out after watering in the Peters 20-20-20 & FEature app


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Those double wide stripes look proper!

When does growing season come to an end up near Rochester?


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

Awesome progress this season!


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

SumBeach35 said:


> 53 DAG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is some insane color! Is the hell strip the only area that was reno'd?


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

JerseyGreens said:


> Those double wide stripes look proper!
> 
> When does growing season come to an end up near Rochester?


Thanks!!

Usually around this time. This year isnt typical. First frost date is usually around mid October. We havent had one yet and ita going to be close to 80 today.

Growth has definitely slowed, the double wide stripes are still visible after several days of rain and very little growth.


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

Wiley said:


> Awesome progress this season!


Thank you!!


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

bf7 said:


> SumBeach35 said:
> 
> 
> > 53 DAG
> ...


The main front section, hell strip, and sliver of side yard in the front are all non renovated. Old school no mix lawn.


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

*65 DAG*







Prodiamine down last weekend @ 0.5lb/A. Tenacity @ 5oz/A will be the first app in the spring on the reno

It could use some N but with how much rain we have had, i am holding off. 10 of the last 11 days we have had rain.

Got in this mow in the rain with the manual reel still set at 0.5"


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

Whole yard recieved 0.2lb/N/M AMS and Ethofumesate 0.56 oz/M with NIS.

Overall i don't think much growth will happen going forward. Some more below freezing temps for early this week. Will mostly just be leaf cleanup mows going forward. One or two more AMS app is likely.

*365ss Reno*
Very few clippings after 2 days. Snow mold fungicide app and ground cover is planned for right before the first substantial snowfall, likely around the week of Thanksgiving. Will change based off weather.







*Spring Backyard reno*
Overall very happy with my very first attempt at a spring reno. It is still quite shady especially in spring and fall. Some areas are still thin but the KBG in the mix should thicken it up over time. No striper on the mower for this mow. 2" HOC and will stay here for winter.



*Front and side yard strip*
Unrenovated no mix lawn. Will be renovated fall 2021 if i am still at this house. Looks good for what it is.





*Neighbors project yard*
Prodiamine 0.5lb/A applied with 0.2lb/N/M Umaxx Urea
Probably the best the lawn has ever looked and they are basically oblivious to it. Won't be doing anything to it except prodiamine next season.


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

*11/8: 75 DAG*

0.5" manual reel mow and XGRN app. The AMS/Etho/NIS combo did some damage and took the color out of it. Dont mix fertilizer and surfactant's, its bad mmmmkay







Overall, still happy with the grow in. Likely do one more app of AMS/FEature to round out the season


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

SumBeach35 said:


> *11/8: 75 DAG*
> 
> 0.5" manual reel mow and XGRN app. The AMS/Etho/NIS combo did some damage and took the color out of it. Dont mix fertilizer and surfactant's, its bad mmmmkay
> 
> ...


Interesting. I'll be checking in the spring to see how your etho experiment turns out. I'm seeing mixed opinions on whether late fall herbicides are a good idea. I decided to go the tenacity route in late Oct / early Nov.


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

bf7 said:


> SumBeach35 said:
> 
> 
> > *11/8: 75 DAG*
> ...


With this being my test plot for the next houses eventual reno i decided to pull the trigger on the Etho. @osuturfman has been a great help and mentor for me on this reno and even though we had originally talked about Tenacity at 5 oz/A in spring to get the Poa A lit up and hand pulled. I decided to just spray the whole yard as the backyard reno's had Poa A too.

Per the label. I do expect decreased turf quality initially in spring.


----------



## osuturfman (Aug 12, 2017)

Love to see the results, @SumBeach35. Darn fine work, sir!


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

*365ss reno*

80 DAG







Will be done mowing it soon. Believe well have a hard freeze in the next week. Part of the snow mold app will go down today, final contact fungicide and ground cover won't go down until snow looks like it will be around or around Thanksgiving time


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

*108 DAG*







Been an odd start to winter here in Upstate NY. 1st part of the snow mold prevention went down a few weeks ago. Contact fungicides will likely go down this weekend and ground cover will be placed.


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

12/13: Contact fungicides sprayed and ground cover applied to the 365SS KBG reno.


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

Wrap up for this lawn journal from 2020.

Final pictures from 12/31/2020





Snow mold prevention fungicides were applied and ground cover in place on the fall reno.

Unseasonable lack of snow for this snow season so far.


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

Winter update

365ss KBG reno peek under ground cover 




Check plot in the neighbors yard for snow mold fungicide app effectiveness


Backyard


----------



## Ballistic (Mar 19, 2018)

Love the 365ss Test Plot.


----------

